# Hilfe Pls



## christruk42 (16. März 2021)

Ich habe gestern Abend meinen PC aktualisiert und heute Morgen hat sich Microsoft ein bisschen wackelig verhalten. Ich habe versucht, meinen PC auf das zuvor genannte Update zurückzusetzen, was dazu führte, dass ich mich jetzt nicht einmal mehr bei meinem Desktop anmelden konnte. Das Passwort und die PIN funktionieren nicht für die Anmeldung, aber für den Systemzugriff. Hat jemand anderes dieses Problem gehabt?


----------

